

Ask HN: Blog post on pricing structure and revenue? please help - mjfern

I hate to ask using an ASK HN, but I've searched wide and far and can't find the article. There was a blog post on here a few weeks back on pricing strategy that made the front page. I believe it was for a web app, and the company discovered through segmentation and other techniques that they were leaving a lot of money on the table. They changed their pricing structure and this led to a significant increase in revenues. I believe the company worked with a consultant.
======
patio11
[http://www.extendslogic.com/business/what-i-learned-from-
inc...](http://www.extendslogic.com/business/what-i-learned-from-increasing-
my-prices/)

Best post on pricing in several months, by the way.

~~~
mjfern
This is the article. Thanks so much Patrick! :)

